# clamav-milter quarantine



## ernie (Feb 12, 2014)

I installed the latest clamav-milter from the ports collection /var/db/pkg/clamav-0.98.1.

It runs okay, but when it finds a virus it's being quarantined into /var/spool/mqueue with all the other emails there, which is inconvenient.  I googled and found that setting:

clamav_milter_flags="--quarantine-dir=/var/spool/quarantine" in /etc/rc.conf should change the quarantine directory however clamav-milter then refuses to start giving the following error:



```
Starting clamav_milter.
/usr/local/sbin/clamav-milter: unrecognized option `--quarantine-dir=/var/spool/quarantine'
ERROR: Unknown option passed
ERROR: Can't parse command line options
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/clamav-milter: WARNING: failed to start clamav_milter
```

Now that syntax has been used in several blog and email list examples I found for FreeBSD, so what I assume is that the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/clamav-milter script has been changed recently and no longer understands that syntax for the clamav_milter_flags.


Can anyone tell me the correct way of changing the clamav 0.98 quarantine directory on FreeBSD?


----------

